# Egg sharing at CRM london



## HannahLou (May 22, 2011)

Hi! I am currently on the egg sharing scheme at CRM as a donor. I have my nurse planning meeting on Wednesday and would like to know ANY experiences at all with the clinic! I'm very nervous!

Thanks guys x


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi there

I also egg shared at CRM London in June/July there. I now have my gorgeous 7wk old baby boy thanks to them. He is asleep next to me as we speek.

I cant recommend the clinic enough. I travelled from scotland to have treatment there due to the cost and excellent stats & recommendations. Myself and 3 other girls i know all went through treatment around the same time, all as egg donors and ALL of us now have our beautiful babies thanks to CRM. One of the girls has even had twins!

The staff are all lovely (apart from the receptionist who can be a bit short with you sometimes but take no notice as the rest of the Dr's and nurses are lovely!

Best of luck with your treatment, you will be on test day before you know it.   

Snow x


----------



## HannahLou (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for that lovely reply! We had out nurse planning meeting with Charlotte and she was lovely, we did meet a receptionist who was a bit blunt! Where did you stay in London when you had treatment? We are struggling to find somewhere for our cycle in July


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

I also egg shared at CRM if u have any questions i'd b happy to answer them!   

Carley xXx


----------



## HannahLou (May 22, 2011)

Hello Carley!

did you have to stay in London for your treatment? We are struggling to find somewhere affordable! Are you planning on egg sharing again? Im hoping that if my first cycle doesn't work, they will accept us again!

xxxx


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

HannahLou i stayed with my mum as i had to have a scan every other day but she still isnt close just closer than where i live i still had to get a bus (1 hr) and a tube (30 mins) and a 10-15 walk to clinic it was OK but tbh very stressful and time consuming!!
I will hopefully be egg sharing again but not with CRM!
We looked into places near CRM but all very very expensive!!

Carley xXx


----------

